# Barb coloration: Normal, or possible disease?



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

I've had a school of tiger barbs for about 2 months. They were in a 55 gallon tank with normal lighting (non-planted) and seemed fine. I've moved them to a planted 55 gallon with a better lgiht system.

Since doing so, I've noticed strange colors on their bodies. I know part of the tiger barb's natural coloration is irridescent, and I hear that it's more obvious under stronger lighting, but I'm not sure what I'm seeing is all that normal. 

Many of them have a silver-blue irridescent tint, even on their black stripes. There aren't any classic signs of ich (salt look, rubbing on decor), they act normally, and none of my other fish (serpaes, corys, RTS, plattys) have been affected.

Is this just their natural coloration being enhanced by the lighting? Is it a sign of stress? Or a possible disease?

I've run numerous google searches and that results in me thinking that it's normal and natural, however I'd like another opinion. 

Any input appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i guess it could be the lighting.. pictures would help though


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're fine.
They normally don't show it, but tigerbarbs do have some iridescence. They can fire it up bigtime for certain displays, and even turn green. Yes green. There is a commercial strain available that always looks iridescent green, in fact.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Barbs will also have color changes due to water temp.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I have had my Tiger Barbs for several months now and not only have they gotten much larger, but they also have sported bright spots of orange, which I found out is also normal.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

If they're feeling good and well fed, kept in great conditions, and with proper lighting and they're from a good strain they'll get really amazing broad ranging colors. Typically you'll need a dark substrate to really make the colors pop in most fish.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, that helps ease my mind 

All of the above makes sense here. They seem to be happy and healthy (with the exception of the runt who just won't grow). There are many differences between the 2 tanks, and I'm now sure that's why these colors are coming out. The tank they were in had lighter substrate and standard florescent lights. The tank I've moved them to runs about 2 degrees warmer, has a very dark substrate (mostly black), and much stronger lighting. 

After getting some feedback, I feel a lot better about it. You've confirmed what I'd hoped.  Thank you!


----------

